# Which Mayonnaise or none...



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)

Which Brand do you prefer ? 
And how much "Fat Percentage" do you like ?

Thank you for your Contributions.
(I made no Poll,since I do not know enough about Mayonnaise in your Country)



For me,different:

Sometimes I like this one:







Preferable this,from my Childhood:





This Thread was inspired by @Veho after reading this in the Shoutbox:



> *I bought some Heinz "Seriously Good" mayo. It's Seriously okay.*


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 19, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Which Brand do you prefer ?
> And how much "Fat Percentage" do you like ?
> 
> Thank you for your Contributions.
> ...


Is these mayonnaise flavored toothpaste?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> Is these mayonnaise flavored toothpaste?


Very funny.(yes,it is really..)

I think you have no Mayonnaise "Tubes" in your Country ? 


Eggs,Oil and Salt (Thomy contains Mustard too..) as usual,not really the Recommendation from the Dentist.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 19, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Very funny.(yes,it is really..)
> 
> I think you have no Mayonnaise "Tubes" in your Country ?
> 
> ...


Nope they come in plastic jars


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 19, 2021)

International brands: Heinz.
Local brands I can't get anymore since I'm not in Argentina: Natura, Mayoliva.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 19, 2021)

This one


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> This one
> 
> View attachment 252847



Garlic...
"Who is theeeeeeeeeeere......."


----------



## zxr750j (Mar 19, 2021)

Basicly brandless mayo (80%) for me, also use "Calvé" brand from a jar.
Off course we Dutch people do eat our patat with mayo. But when you order a patat with mayo in a snackbar you get "fritesaus", and we think that's normal.

Fritesaus is essentially diluted mayonaise and has only between 5 and 35% fat! They just add water and a thickening agent and some extra "flavour". Healthier? I guess so...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 19, 2021)

I hate mayonnaise only eat Miracle Whip


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> I hate mayonnaise only eat Miracle Whip



Yes,we know,you are a very special Man.And we love you for that.
Thank you very much.


----------



## pinbi7 (Mar 19, 2021)

i'll make my own if i can

eggs ,olive oil, lemon , dry mustard ,and salt


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)

pinbi7 said:


> i'll make my own if i can
> 
> eggs ,olive oil, lemon , dry mustard ,and salt



I love it too.
But I am the only "Household" Member who eats Mayonaise,I can only make small Portions everytime and so it is "easier" do buy one.


----------



## pinbi7 (Mar 19, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> I love it too.
> But I am the only "Household" Member who eats Mayonaise,I can only make small Portions everytime and so it is "easier" do buy one.


i use to work in a professional kitchen, so I've made my fair share of emulsions
my chef wouldn't write any recipe down -_-z


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2021)

I have expensive tastes kek, idk how much fat percentage it has, i knew mayo in other countries came in jars but never saw tubes, i don't know how this packaging is called in english but here it's called "Sachet", though mustard and ketchup also come in this packaging, they are mostly for refilling a more traditional bottle, i haven't seen Natura in bottle, though i think Hellman's does offer a bottle, i don't eat things that with mayo often though, it's mostly my mother's, i just take some whenever i make hamburgers, i guess i also eat some with golf sauce but that's to acompany palimitos which we only eat twice a year (maybe more if there are leftovers)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)

pinbi7 said:


> i use to work in a professional kitchen, so I've made my fair share of emulsions
> my chef wouldn't write any recipe down -_-z



I also like it to cook without "Recipe" sometimes.(I am a Cook too).
This gives us more Room for Creativity.


----------



## pinbi7 (Mar 19, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> I also like it to cook without "Recipe" sometimes.(I am a Cook too).
> This gives us more Room for Creativity.


creativity yes , consistency not so much


----------



## Viri (Mar 19, 2021)

Sometimes I have a huge craving for Mayo in a sandwich! But it's one of those things that I get tired of really fast. After a few sandwiches with Mayo, I get sick of it, and go back to yellow Mustard.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)

pinbi7 said:


> creativity yes , consistency not so much



After 2-3 Times you know how much Oil you need.
and not add it to fast...
(Lemon Juice helps then....I have heard....)


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 19, 2021)

Not anything American. I am normally quite indifferent to it when in Europe but going there it moved to active dislike, and it does seem to go the other way (USians visiting Europe wondering why anybody would put it on chips or something and then going "ah".
Salad cream is my favourite of such things (though some take exception to categorising it among mayonnaise. It is still egg and oil based but the proportions and effect is quite different) or lidl (and places in France in general) did something they called remoulade which was delicious and still mayonnaise based.
In a move that would not be surprising to anybody that met one then the Dutch do a fair line in such things.

Otherwise I have tried them with herbs, garlic, onion, traditional takes from various countries including Japanese, modern takes, made on site, made in a vat and shipped, with pepper, vegan (unlike most vegan food then actually was not that bad, though nothing I would seek out), without lemon, with spicy things mixed in... again I am still on indifference unless it is the American efforts and they can keep those.


Also getting surprisingly large amounts of use out of this


 

It is from an old book of industrial recipes (if the ridiculously large volumes/weights did not give it away).


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 19, 2021)

None for me. Prefer Buttermilk Ranch dressing over mayo. This brand made here in my hometown.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 19, 2021)

Hellman's. Full-fat or gtfo.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2021)

Kewpie mayonnaise, seriously the best mayonnaise


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 19, 2021)

Hellmans, but Ive been buying the store brand mayo lately since its half the price and tastes the exact same.
As long as its not miracle whip...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 19, 2021)

Joe88 said:


> Hellmans, but Ive been buying the store brand mayo lately since its half the price and tastes the exact same.
> As long as its not miracle whip...


Blasphemy I tell ya blasphemy


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 19, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Hellman's. Full-fat or gtfo.


Also huge bonus points for squeezy bottle.


----------



## Chary (Mar 19, 2021)

Mayoracha! Mayochup! Mayomust! 




 

(They’re all horribly disgusting)

I like Hellman’s/Best Foods. That’s...kinda it. I’m not a big mayo fan. I like it on sandwiches...and I don’t really like sandwiches.


----------



## Daggot (Mar 19, 2021)

None, I hate mayonnaise. It tastes awful to me.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 20, 2021)

Hellman's is alright to me.
Especially delicious with fries and chicken.

Miracle Whip I like also but it's not actually mayo, just a similar dressing with a more zesty flavour, that I prefer in sandwiches, if I have no mayo around.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 20, 2021)

I guess at this point it's my preference since it's the only one my wife will allow in the house: Duke's.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 20, 2021)

It's cheap and it's the best one out there.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 22, 2021)

Hellmann's by a long shot. Delicious. The only other brand my family gets is S&W, which just isn't as flavourful - and doesn't keep as well, I've found.

Ham sandwiches, boiled egg sandwiches, potato salad, whatever; Hellmann's is king.


----------



## mrgone (Mar 22, 2021)

Kewpie !
Or miracle whip lgiht


----------



## MockyLock (Mar 22, 2021)

I use to make mine.
Nothing tastes like an homemade one.

And no, there is no dirty joke here.


----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2021)

I prefer more acidic mayos. A lot of mayos skimp on the vinegar and mustard and they taste like wallpaper paste. Or so I assume   

And if a mayo has starch in it I will go out of my way to avoid that company's every single product* because if they put starch in their mayo who knows what unnatural bullshit that doesn't belong they put in their other products   


I buy a local brand called "Zvijezda", it's decent. 
I used to buy Hellmann's years ago but it's no longer available where I live for some reason, not sure why, and I'm not sure if I'd like it if I tried it today. 
As I said, Heinz "seriously good" is okay, I like the acidity but overall I think I'll stick with Zvijezda.


*Not really.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 22, 2021)

none. mayo is ass.


----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Kewpie mayonnaise, seriously the best mayonnaise


The secret ingredient is MSG


----------



## Jayro (Mar 22, 2021)

I just buy a squeezable Kraft Mayo and call it good. Can't stand mayo jars anymore now that squeezable mayo exists, and it comes out flat, so it's easier to spread too.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2021)

Veho said:


> The secret ingredient is MSG


The good shit


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2021)

It really seems,here in Austria,we are the only one who had Mayonnaise in Tubes ?


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 22, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> It really seems,here in Austria,we are the only one who had Mayonnaise in Tubes ?


The Finnish, and maybe various Scandinavians, also seem to have everything in tubes.
http://adventurefoodie.blogspot.com/2016/12/swedish-food-in-tubes.html

Here. Tomato puree, the very occasional meat spread (not seen one in years, though tend to skip that aisle, and would not bet on being able to find it in any of the big supermarkets) and toothpaste/various medicines is about all the comes in a squeezy tube like that, some yoghurt for school packups in soft plastic tubes as well.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> The Finnish, and maybe various Scandinavians, also seem to have everything in tubes.
> http://adventurefoodie.blogspot.com/2016/12/swedish-food-in-tubes.html
> 
> Here. Tomato puree, the very occasional meat spread (not seen one in years, though tend to skip that aisle, and would not bet on being able to find it in any of the big supermarkets) and toothpaste/various medicines is about all the comes in a squeezy tube like that, some yoghurt for school packups in soft plastic tubes as well.



Tomato puree was used very often in the past (for Au Jus/Sauces).Myself is still using it.
Today the "Instant" (Powder) Products has taken over....
You still find it here on the Shelves - only in Tubes.

Tooth Paste majority in Plastic Tubes...

Had a "Shopping" today 
(Billa/Lidl/Penny/Spar) - Mayonnaise of course in Glasses / Plastic"cups" but Tubes are the Majoritiy.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 22, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Tomato puree was used very often in the past (for Au Jus/Sauces).Myself is still using it.
> Today the "Instant" (Powder) Products has taken over....
> You still find it here on the Shelves - only in Tubes.
> 
> ...



Tomato puree is still used here and noted in most modern recipe books, and I would similarly expect it to be in any fridge of someone that can cook or even those that use said spice mix powders to do tacos or something. Many will also blend it in with tomatoes from a can to make a sauce.
I obviously don't use it (chillies, garlic, ginger and the like, as well as blended peppers, all of those coming in glass jars for me, usually ones too small to get a table spoon in but different rant for a different thread on that one. Doing an image search for tartex says chillies might be an option elsewhere).
I do also remember way back now to the late 80s/early 90s and some cheese in a tube was a thing, though stopped fairly early on. Have seen that a few times in the US but the less said about American cheese in a thread we were otherwise having a good time in...

Mayonnaise here is either glass jars, giant plastic tubs (catering size sort of thing), squeezy plastic bottles or I have seen the Japanese stuff others were referencing above in plastic bags.
Apparently there is a mustard in a sort of tube
https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui/Product/colmans-english-mustard-tube-50g
mayonnaise might also exist
https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui/Product/thomy-mayonnaise-tube-265g
who knew, certainly not the standard.

If you are bored
https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui...90&searchTerm=tube&searchType=2&storeId=10151
https://groceries.morrisons.com/search?entry=tube
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/search?query=tube
https://groceries.asda.com/search/tube

https://www.statista.com/statistics/1135764/most-popular-supermarkets-in-the-uk/

https://www.worldatlas.com/articles/the-largest-supermarket-chains-in-the-united-kingdom.html


As far as lidl goes then normally that is like shopping on holiday but I don't think I have ever seen any tube foods that are not tomato puree in them.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> ....giant plastic tubs (catering size sort of thing)



We also have them for Ketchup,Mustard,Mayonnaise and also in 10l Plastic Buckets.


 

And also these little Portion "Bags":

  

This is more for the "Big" Gastronomy (A long Time ago METRO was their only Supplier for them,in the Meantime there are many smaller Companies like KASTNER here in Burgenland) but in the Meantime Lidl/Hofer and Company sometimes sells these "Buckets" and Portionboxes too.


----------



## Mythical (Mar 22, 2021)

I use hellman's usually, but you can make your own very easily and it's fresh af


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 22, 2021)

Ooooowww, have I got a line for mayonnaise. But I can't say it here. LoL


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2021)

Hellman's is nice


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Hellman's is nice



Hellmans an Best Foods is the same company. FYI


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 22, 2021)

Hellman's is too sweet, same as Miracle Whip.
I wonder if they sell mayo or egg jam.

I prefer even the Ja! or the Gut & Günstig mayo before that.

PS: this is flame material perhaps, I wonder if mayo is flammable.


----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2021)

sarkwalvein said:


> PS: this is flame material perhaps, I wonder if mayo is flammable.



Mayo is flammable, it's mostly oil anyway. Stick a wick in it and you get a candle. Look it up.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 22, 2021)

Veho said:


> Mayo is flammable, it's mostly oil anyway. Stick a wick in it and you get a candle. Look it up.


Sounds great but the smell worries me, it must be horrid


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Sounds great but the smell worries me, it must be horrid




Someone really did it.... @Veho  ????


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 22, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Someone really did it.... @Veho  ????



I changed my mind, this idea also looks disgusting, lol


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## subcon959 (Apr 13, 2021)

I only eat mayo when I'm making chicken burgers and it's usually Hellmann's or Heinz.


----------



## Tanooki16 (Apr 14, 2021)

Jules is telling the truth, the ketchup and nothing else ^^


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 14, 2021)

Japanese mayo (Kewpie) is delicious. American mayo is good too (Hellmanns is the only one you can find here)
The local mayo in Norway is frankly pretty mediocre. But it's cheap.


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 15, 2021)

Kewpie is the best, but its fairly expensive... (unless you live in japan)


----------



## ValentinDerkovsky (Apr 23, 2021)

My advice would be to consider stopping using sauces during meals. Few people give it much thought, but avoiding the use of different sauces is good for your taste buds. You'll get a better taste of real food.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 26, 2021)

So being adventurous and spendy (seriously it is rather expensive per unit volume) we picked up some Kewpie mayonnaise (Japanese variety) and decided to open it this evening.

I don't get it. It was nice enough, certainly not salad cream but I will spare the salad cream evangelism this time, but not some kind of magical elixir compared to the average mayonnaise we get here.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 30, 2021)

So was shopping the other day. Seems tubes are a thing now, though I see I noted it above as existing.
https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui/Product/thomy-mayonnaise-tube-265g



 

Tried it. Not bad and no lemon in it (many have it which is hard when someone can not have lemon) but probably not worth the price (72p/100g is not as much as some but still several times the baseline branded stuff that sits in the high 20s and way more than the really cheap stuff which is often half that).


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Aug 30, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> This one
> 
> View attachment 252847


You compañere....mayonese with garlic,its like someone want to have pineapple on pizza . For me the best mayonesse its the normal one or flavored with lemon.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2021)

JaNDeRPeiCH said:


> You compañere....mayonese with garlic,its like someone want to have pineapple on pizza . For me the best mayonesse its the normal one or flavored with lemon.


I love pineapple on pizza


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 31, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


>




DUKE'S!!!


----------



## ZeroT21 (Aug 31, 2021)

Simply homemade for me, nothing can go wrong this way


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Aug 31, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> I love pineapple on pizza


I hate pineapple on pizza


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 31, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Tried it. Not bad and no lemon in it (many have it which is hard when someone can not have lemon)



Yes,the "secret" Ingredient.

My Favorite from Kuner has it and now I "understand" why it is different from the Thomy.
Honestly,I "forgot" about this Ingredient....shame on me....


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 31, 2021)

McCormick all the time. Hellmans tastes like fucking lard.

But as you see... *if this girl* brings the Mayonnaise with Wakamelee in it... I would probably eat it.


PS: People says it tastes like fucking shit. But c'mon... that girl is *really cute.*



FAST6191 said:


> Not bad and no lemon in it (many have it which is hard when someone can not have lemon)


You what?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 31, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> > no lemon in it (many have it which is hard when someone can not have lemon
> ...



Not me. I eat them all day long in anything. However someone I know is maybe not allergic but feels it in the joints the day after any lemons or lemon sporting products are nibbled.
Lime, orange, grapefruit... all fine but not lemon. Sadly lemon is up there with tomatoes in being put in everything as a flavour enhancer or cheap sour kick (found it in my beloved chilli cheese, most vegetarian premade products and fittingly with this topic then most mayonnaises*).

*if you are looking for a standard brand one then heinz tends to lack it.

Equally much like blended roast peppers work wonderfully as a tomato substitute then lime juice does well as a lemon one when cooking most things (pancakes, hummus, meats, fish...), though we have also tried "verjus" which is grapes pressed before they are ripe and that is not bad (though a special order thing in the UK it seems and quite expensive as a result).


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Aug 31, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Not me. I eat them all day long in anything. However someone I know is maybe not allergic but feels it in the joints the day after any lemons or lemon sporting products are nibbled.
> Lime, orange, grapefruit... all fine but not lemon. Sadly lemon is up there with tomatoes in being put in everything as a flavour enhancer or cheap sour kick (found it in my beloved chilli cheese, most vegetarian premade products and fittingly with this topic then most mayonnaises*).
> 
> *if you are looking for a standard brand one then heinz tends to lack it.
> ...



I seriously wanta "FAST-Cookbook" right now... Just toss the pineapple...


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 31, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> I seriously wanta "FAST-Cookbook" right now... Just toss the pineapple...


But pineapple makes some wonderful cakes -- carrot cake, upside down cake, hummingbird cake...

Anyway pick up any UK style farmhouse kitchen type cooking book*, wind in some curry (Bengali tending to be my direction rather than most Indian provinces or Pakistan, I consider Thai, Jamaican and Japanese their own separate thing and all have delicious options) and stir fry when you have no time and you have my general approach to cooking. I usually go with French style base -- fry up some onions (red onions is best onions, indeed red/purple options for any vegetables is the superior choice when there is another), garlic, celery and carrots which could be a slight heresy but it works so well.
It is not unhealthy if you have something vaguely like portion control and actually get some exercise.

I don't do tomatoes so substitute that for jars of baked peppers (greek shops tending to be where you might find such things if they are not otherwise available around you) I slice up, put in with some frying onions and garlic and then blend (mixed herbs if you want).
I usually also figure life is way too short to make puff pastry or filo pastry so if I make any then it is some variation on the theme of shortcrust, though I will occasionally buy in some puff or filo/will generally have some in the freezer.
I am not a fan of pig meats (don't eat bacon at all, never would seek out pork) or turkey so use them sparingly/because that is all that is in the freezer. Generally though kill it, cook it and I will give it a nibble.
On vegetables then other than tomatoes I don't do courgette/zucchini, aubergine/eggplant, squashes unless cunningly hidden in curry/stew (and pumpkins are better anyway) 

Beyond that it tends to be what I have in the cupboards/freezer/fridge combined with what I have not had in a while that decides what gets made. Pasta, potatoes (baked**, mashed, boiled, fried, sauted... many options for this one) , sweet potatoes, lentils, yorkshire puddings ( https://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/sausage-recipes/double-whammy-toad-in-the-hole/ . It  looks like a lot of eggs, and it is compared to most, results are the best I have ever had though), pastry, rice, bread, wraps, dumplings, scones
Chicken (try thighs), beef (cuts and mince), lamb, liver (get a good lamb liver, onions and gravy... wonderful and cheap), fish (bream is my favourite, though haddock if doing everyday fish available in the UK), sausages (good ones, can do cheap cuts of most things and make it work but not that), goat if I can get it, duck
Cheese sauce, pepper sauce/tomato sauces, stir fry, curry sauces, slow cooker (stews, casseroles, chilli)
Do be sure to poke around the import food section of the supermarket as there can be good stuff there, or at least something that can mix it up. I also have a mental map of all the local fruit trees/bushes because wild food is cheap and good. Make your own stock if you can (it freezes well, keeps for a while in the fridge too).

*the main things there being bangers and mash, yorkshire pudding/toad in the hole, shepherd's pie/cottage pie, lasagne, stews, gravy, cheese sauce. Learn those and the rest is nothing major. Learn some curry and oriental cooking and life is easy.

**clean them, poke them with a knife a bunch of times, olive oil (the oil I use for everything I can really, including cake) rubbed all over, salted and done for many hours in an oven is the way I roll. Never had a good microwaved one.

The number of potential combinations there means it never really gets boring. Can all be done pretty cheaply too, and once you learn to make it (not my thing but restaurants make their food taste good by loading it with butter and salt, otherwise it is all the same ingredients you have at home) how you like then it is delicious.

Sharp knives are safe knives, and learn how to cut

Though short version of cutting things is round things roll so keep it flat/appreciate that/get to flat as soon as possible, and make it so your fingers are not going to be in the path of the blade at all (the whole knuckle rest thing with fingers folded under is not a trick to look fancy, pinch whatever you are cutting over the blade where that is not possible).
Similarly things of the same size cook at the same rate. If your parsnips are being burned on the tips or still uncooked on the other then realise they are a tapered item and slice them into pieces of the same size/thickness.
If you can get to the point where you can think up substitutes on the fly (maybe you have a surprise vegan at the dinner party and it would be a social faux pas to ostracise them like they deserve) then you are laughing.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 31, 2021)

Alright you guys, I'll end the debate. "Best Foods" mayonnaise is the best out of all of them. and just for this post, I'm going to make a cold cut sammy. So Hummmph to you guys.  lol


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Sep 2, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> But pineapple makes some wonderful cakes -- carrot cake, upside down cake, hummingbird cake...


While I don't think I'll ever visit [wherever-fast6191-lives], if I should, I'll make sure to ask for a cake of these sorts.
Convert me to a pineapple lover master-chief.

Curry is great. I'll def consider it.



FAST6191 said:


> I don't do tomatoes


See, and /that/ is something I'd do.
I like tomatoes.
Kinda funny.

So if one makes a dish with tomatoes and pinapple they can offend two temp members* at the price of one.

BTW: What age did you start cooking anyways ?
It's almost like a tv-drama "big brother" that started cooking for his 7 siblings tim, annie, joe, michael, ethan, xenja and joanna in order to support the leftover family and therefore gained superb cooking skill-
nevermind that 's stupid

I can't help but imagine a selfsophisticated bloke in a kitchen, making crazy intricate meals, just for the fun of it



FAST6191 said:


> not a fan of pig meats


And thats something my father'd sign against in a heartbeat. Thes and his sworn enemy "palm oil"



FAST6191 said:


> Sharp knives are safe knives, and learn how to cut


Wish more people knew this actually.
It's ridicuouls how dangerous dull knives are...


*Probably more than just two.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 1, 2021)

Was just walking down the street and some drunk guy threw mayonese all over me. 

I was like "What the Hellmann


----------



## zxr750j (Oct 1, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Was just walking down the street and some drunk guy threw mayonese all over me.
> 
> I was like "What the Hellmann


I hope it was mayonaise...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 1, 2021)

zxr750j said:


> I hope it was mayonaise...


Mine is thick as mayonnaise


----------



## zxr750j (Oct 1, 2021)

Is this the brand?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 1, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> So was shopping the other day. Seems tubes are a thing now, though I see I noted it above as existing.
> https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui/Product/thomy-mayonnaise-tube-265g
> View attachment 274407
> 
> Tried it. Not bad and no lemon in it (many have it which is hard when someone can not have lemon) but probably not worth the price (72p/100g is not as much as some but still several times the baseline branded stuff that sits in the high 20s and way more than the really cheap stuff which is often half that).


So was in the supermarket today.
That was on the "buy it now as it is not coming back" shelf.

Also the Japanese kewpie stuff was on serious discount so had some of that.

Not the oddest thing that was missing but that is for another thread.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 2, 2021)

...the fuck?


----------



## MockyLock (Dec 2, 2021)

:/


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 287863
> 
> ...the fuck?


I said this before, maybe even in this thread; mayo is basically eggs, oil and a squirt of lemon juice, which are also ingredients for cake, and indeed there are tons of recipes for mayo chocolate cake, so I can see this being used in that... _but absolutely nowhere else_, and there's really no reason this combination should exist. "Limited edition" they say? Not limited enough.


----------



## zxr750j (Dec 2, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> ...the fuck?


"However, only 200 lucky winners will get to sample the unusual condiment, as it is not available for shoppers to buy. The limited edition jars can be won in a competition running until 13 December."

Thank god for that...


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 2, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 287863
> 
> ...the fuck?


I'm so confused right now as my favourite chocolate bar is a Terry's Chocolate Orange and I love mayo but combined together I just don't know lol.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 2, 2021)

Mayonnaise with a notable twist of citrus is fairly common (to say nothing of lemon being common as an ingredient), and I have seen caramel ones before as well, truffles too, , to say nothing of 





linky

I think what is probably more telling is that they expanded the label to cover the entire jar -- the end colouring is likely to be an unpleasant chocolate pudding if I had my guess.

Edit.
courtesy of https://news.in-24.com/news/340571.html


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 7, 2022)

Supermarket had some of this winiary stuff the other day for a reasonable price per volume, no lemon either.

Quite sweet as these things go but not unpleasant by any means


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 7, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Supermarket had some of this winiary stuff the other day for a reasonable price per volume, no lemon either.
> 
> Quite sweet as these things go but not unpleasant by any meansView attachment 297052


Tried this one a few months ago didn't like it much to be honest. For me it had a strange taste I couldn't quite identify.


----------



## kehkou (Feb 7, 2022)

The one i get is just called "Best Brands".


----------



## hippy dave (May 17, 2022)




----------



## MartyDreamy (May 17, 2022)

lol


----------



## AncientBoi (May 17, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310364




LoL, BEST FOODS & HELLMANS are 1 in the same.


----------



## Creamu (May 17, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Which Brand do you prefer ?
> And how much "Fat Percentage" do you like ?


For me more important than the fat percentage is the ingredients list. Most of the products you can buy in supermarkets are full of vegetable seed oils with unholy amounts of omega 6 amoung other concerns. That leads to alot of inflammation.

I make my own with high quality eggyolks and olive oil. There is no better mayonnaise.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 17, 2022)

Creamu said:


> For me more important than the fat percentage is the ingredients list. Most of the products you can buy in supermarkets are full of vegetable seed oils with unholy amounts of omega 6 amoung other concerns. That leads to alot of inflammation.
> 
> I make my own with high quality eggyolks and olive oil. There is no better mayonnaise.



this is once where I have to agree with you on your last line.


----------



## Creamu (May 17, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> this is once where I have to agree with you on your last line.


A man of good taste!


----------



## Stone_Wings (May 17, 2022)

Gross. None. No mayonaise, no Miracle Whip, no tartar sauce, no "Special Sauce", notta.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 17, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> Gross. None. No mayonaise, no Miracle Whip, no tartar sauce, no "Special Sauce", notta.



in that answer, I hate Miracle Whip


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 17, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


>



Miracle Whip is a sin and doesn't deserve the right to be called a mayonnaise.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 17, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Miracle Whip is a sin and doesn't deserve the right to be called a mayonnaise.




Yea, it taste funny to me also. yukky mayo


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 17, 2022)

If your mayo has soybean oil as an ingredient, it's not mayo.
For the unintiated, I keep Hellmans; for ykyk's, I have Follow Your Heart


----------



## annah (May 25, 2022)

I usually make my own it's cheap and delicious. 
eggs, olive oil, lemon, dry mustard, and salt


----------

